

Bill Nye Debate Sparked Funding 'Miracle' - rrradical
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/03/01/284397588/creation-museum-bill-nye-debate-sparked-funding-miracle

======
ColdHawaiian
> Jerry Coyne, author of the book and blog Why Evolution Is True, wrote ahead
> of the debate that "Nye's appearance will be giving money to organizations
> who try to ___subvert the mission Nye has had all his life: science
> education, particularly of kids._ __"

(emphasis mine)

I grew up watching Bill Nye, and I credit his fantastic book [Bill Nye The
Science Guy's Big Blast Of Science][1] with really helping me develop a deep
appreciation for science at a young age, as well as helping me to kick ass in
my middle school science classes ;)

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Bill-Nye-Science-Guys-
Blast/dp/0201608...](http://www.amazon.com/Bill-Nye-Science-Guys-
Blast/dp/0201608642)

It's sad that in his attempt to help discredit creationism in that debate, he
ended up helping to publicize it instead, and bail out its floundering ark
museum.

------
twiceaday
Don't feed the trolls, Bill. Let these people live on the fringe. Fight the
important battles.

------
Oletros
And this is why Dawkins was right about debating with young earth creationists

------
jamesbrownuhh
So Ham's supposed "miracle" is that some people who bought bonds months ago,
actually paid for them?

Huh.

------
gregsq
I know, should've taken the blue pill.

------
__pThrow
This should be seen as an argument for choosing your venue, not an argument
for refusing to debate.

Scientists (anyone) that demands some policy be made or changed have no leg to
stand on if they refuse to debate opponents.

Science can take place in peer reviewed articles and in the halls of academia,
but policy and laws are discussed in public streets and enacted by popular
vote and publicly elected officials.

